# Ibanez Gio Seven-String?



## Mazzakazza (Sep 12, 2008)

I've been after a seven-string for quite a long time, but I'm not very trusting of buying off the internet after some other bad experiences (Not guitars, but hey, once bitten, twice shy), and the shops around my area don't tend to sell any extended range guitars. 

In a pawn shop yesterday however, I saw an Ibanez Gio, a seven string. The attendant couldn't help me as to any kind of model number, but it's priced at £90, which I could probably barter down to around £60-70 due to dents, chips, and some wear on the bridge. 

Admittedly, however, I've never heard of this model. Ever. Google has yielded a few adverts for the same model, but little in the way of reviews, so I was wondering does any own/used to own this model, and how did it work out for them? Bearing in mind that it would be my first seven, and really an experiment to see whether I got on with seven strings (From playing a few recently that I've come across, I'm finding that the extra range is pretty sweet) would this be a good buy? 

Or, would it be better to endeavour to find what I've been recommended before, an RG7321? I've never been able to find them in the shops under £300, which seems a lot right now, and if I find that seven strings isn't for me, could also cause me to lose quite a bit...

Desc: Ibanez Gio written on the headstock, jet black gloss finish, one tone, one vol, fixed bridge, no idea what the neck is. 

Anybody shed any light on this, would be really appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## twiztedchild (Sep 12, 2008)

That model was the lowest end model Ibanez released. I was looking to buy one also off of craigslist. It is a 22 fret 25.5" scale GRX7 (Also Gio) for that price I'd say get it to see if you even like 7 strings, then if you do upgrade to something better


----------



## Korngod (Sep 12, 2008)

I have not played a Gio 7, but from looking at the specs, it has a standard tremolo, which you may or may not like, these have been known to get thrown out of tune often, but if you dont mind go for it. The 7321 on the other hand, has a fixed bridge which should stay in tune a little better than the Gio 7. In reality, it all comes down to preference, if possible, try testing out both of them and get a feel for them to see which one _you_ like better.

also, correct me if im wrong, I believe the Gio 7 was made in china whereas the 7321 was either in Korea or Indonesia depending on the year, if where it was made plays any effect on your decision.


----------



## Papa Shank (Sep 12, 2008)

I don't think a 2008 RG 7321 and the Gio really compare but for ~£60 after bartering it will do the job, alternatively you could look for a second hand 7321.


----------



## twiztedchild (Sep 12, 2008)

Ibanez "Gio" 7-String electric guitar

this is the one I was thinking about buying 6 months ago  (he is still trying to sell it)


also is that what it looks like? It looks to have a fixed bridge to me. Im sure they had ones with trems. also the Model is a GRX720bk


----------



## sworth9411 (Sep 12, 2008)

honestly i wouldn't waste your time. You can pick up (even in the UK) a good 7321 for only a little more and its worth it considering how fast you would outgrow the GIO. It was my first seven string ever i bought it full priced and sold it a week later because i didn't like how it felt and i wanted to get more "serious" If you can pick it up for 40 go for it but i personally wouldnt pay a penny more.


----------



## Mazzakazza (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks for the responses guys, KoRngod, I think you're right actually - thinking about it, it had a tremolo slot, but no arm that I could see. Maybe the shop didnt get one from the owner when they bought it. Forgot about that! It doesn't really matter though, I don't tend to use tremolo bars at all unless it's a floating bridge, double locking. I also _think_ it is made in china. 

sworth, you mentioned that I could probably find an rg7321 for just a little more, second hand - where? I've only seen one in two music shops (first hand, full price ~£300)...neither of which stock second hand instruments. Where else can i look to find one? 

cheers


----------



## cyril v (Sep 12, 2008)

i honestly wouldn't touch it... it'll probably just turn you off of 7 strings.


----------



## playstopause (Sep 12, 2008)

Mazzakazza said:


> Where else can i look to find one?
> cheers



There :

RG7321, Musical Instruments items at low prices on eBay.co.uk


----------



## Mazzakazza (Sep 12, 2008)

playstopause said:


> There :
> 
> RG7321, Musical Instruments items at low prices on eBay.co.uk



Yeah man, but like I said in my first post...I'm none too trusting of buying off the internet, especially something relatively expensive.


----------



## playstopause (Sep 12, 2008)

Mazzakazza said:


> Yeah man, but like I said in my first post...I'm none too trusting of buying off the internet, especially something relatively expensive.



I've been buying stuff from Ebay forever... Never had a problem. 
That definitly limits yourself. Just buy it form a seller with a lot of positive feedback and there shouldn't be any problem. If anything happens, you have all sorts of solutions goin' with Ebay and / or Paypal (especially). One good transaction and you'll change your mind about buying "on the internet".


----------



## TomParenteau (May 5, 2009)

I bought a GiO off eBay to see if I like 7-string. I put a JB in the bridge position & had a very good shop do a fret dress, truss rod adjustment and setup. I thought it was decent but I changed my mind. It's still firewood.


----------



## Ketzer (May 6, 2009)

This is a pretty good topic to bump, there's not much info on these piles of garbage, and it would be good if people found this thread.


----------



## cddragon (May 6, 2009)

Ketzer said:


> This is a pretty good topic to bump, there's not much info on these piles of garbage, and it would be good if people found this thread.



Yeah, true - but it's still a HELLUVA bump 

And on topic: I haven't played the GIO 7 string, but I had played some six stringed ones and they are totally not worth the Ibanez logo


----------



## BigPhi84 (May 6, 2009)

Ibanez Gio 7 String Electric Guitar - NR - eBay (item 260405378881 end time May-12-09 07:38:56 PDT)


----------



## Mazzakazza (May 10, 2009)

Guys, I made this when I was looking to be the owner of my first 7...i now own two 7 strings.

Yeah, I'm glad I dodged the bullet and held on to be able to afford an rg1527. Definitely.


----------



## coupe89 (May 10, 2009)

I'm keeping mine for my kids to use. I don't want them breaking my 7420.


----------



## Koshchei (May 10, 2009)

cyril v said:


> i honestly wouldn't touch it... it'll probably just turn you off of 7 strings.



^ This.

edit: bit of an old thread.


----------



## Luvless (Dec 13, 2011)

I bought one of these around 1998ish, and it was my first 7 string. I liked playing it well enough that I then moved on to a Schecter Avenger 7, then my LTD H307. I am still playing 7 strings to this day, and I owe it all to that shitty GIO. I sold mine, with a hard case, AND an EMG 707 for $250 on ebay back in 2005.
I agree that it was a POS, but it had a decent neck, played ok, and was a 7 string. If anyone is on the hunt for one a cheap 7 to mess around on, this is it. They are worthless other than that.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 13, 2011)

Luvless, you've just "bumped" a thread to the top of the list which has been dead (no new posts) for more than two years, an act known as a "necrobump," without adding much new contentinformation. 

Just wanted you to know, as indiscriminate necrobumping is frowned upon.

Cheers!


----------

